# Spring Spinnerbait Heaven



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey guys, even though this post is an early spring report from this year I still wanted to share it since it was such an awesome day of bass fishing. I fished a small body of water after a flood with 30 knot winds and was able to find where the influx of runoff water and the winds had the bait and the bass stacked up, it made for a magical afternoon. Hope you all like the footage, wish every trip was like this one haha...Also what does everyone think about the use of trailer hooks on spinnerbaits?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

video wouldn't play for me...I like trailer hooks except on the river (to much cover)which is where I mainly bass fish...they usually crush it so a trailer hook really isn't needed. On a lake I would probably use one if I was getting short strikes.


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

hmmm...the video plays fine for me, sorry about that, what do you target on a smaller river like yellow or blackwater for bass?


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

or Perdido for that matter, It could help me over in tallahassee on the Ochlockonee


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice fish, good tips as well. Thanks for sharing, I have never done much spinner bait....but that will change!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Land is the Limit said:


> hmmm...the video plays fine for me, sorry about that, what do you target on a smaller river like yellow or blackwater for bass?


works now...nice fish man gotta love it when they are smoking the spinnerbait.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Once again, great stuff. This has been the year of Striper on Blackwater. Fish All Year says, "Lipless Cranks".


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice video! I think traler hooks are a must. That's just me though, the percentage of hookups are better.


----------

